# Clarisonic, Neutrogena Wave, Neutrogena Rejuvenator, Dove Revitalizer?



## evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Or any other gadgets, what do you recommend?


----------



## kyoto (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I have the Neutrogena Wave and the other one by Dove (can't think of the name right now).  I actually prefer the one by Dove.  For me, it seems to get my face cleaner, and the pads suds up more than the Wave.  HTH.


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 17, 2008)

I got the neutrogena wave...and I love it...i wish I got the clarisonic...but thats a lot of money....anyway...i really want to try the rejuvenation and the microdermabrasion kit by neutrogena...


----------



## kyoto (Apr 17, 2008)

I was looking into getting the Clarisonic as well, but then I read some not so good reviews somewhere.  I'd still consider getting it if someone on here has had good experiences with it.  Obviously I trust my Spektra family.  You might consider just getting the wave, and if you don't like the pads, you can use the Dove pads and just cut them down to size.  Actually there are so many face pads out now, you could pretty much use any of them.  I'm going to have to try this myself.


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I was looking into getting the Clarisonic as well, but then I read some not so good reviews somewhere. I'd still consider getting it if someone on here has had good experiences with it. Obviously I trust my Spektra family. You might consider just getting the wave, and if you don't like the pads, you can use the Dove pads and just cut them down to size. Actually there are so many face pads out now, you could pretty much use any of them. I'm going to have to try this myself._

 
do you think that doves pads are better than neutrogenas?? TIA


----------



## kyoto (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_do you think that doves pads are better than neutrogenas?? TIA_

 
I prefer the Dove pads because they suds up more than the Neutrogena.


----------



## riacarolina (May 9, 2008)

i've got the neutrogena wave, and i know what you mean about the pads. they don't really suds up at all lol... i found the best way to use the wave, is in the shower, when your skin is moist, it exfoliates better... i get SUCH a good, deep down clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also, i add a little of my own cleanser (nivea gel cleanser) to the pads to give them more cleansing power.


----------

